# Violenze di Capodanno ...



## Nobody (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sono rimasto sconcertato nel leggere le indicazioni del sindaco di Colonia alle donne della città, dopo gli abusi sessuali commessi da centinaia di arabi la notte del 31. Tra le altre cose si legge:
"di non assumere in pubblico atteggiamenti che possano essere fraintesi da persone di culture altre (andere Kulturkreise)”."
Decenni di rivendicazioni femminili alle ortiche... praticamente bisogna limitarsi per non dare l'occasione di essere stuprate da chi non è abituato alle nostre usanze.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2016)

mi spiace per quelle donne.

davvero.


ma non sono sorpreso.    nemmeno dalla dichiarazioni del sindaco di Colonia.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono rimasto sconcertato nel leggere le indicazioni del sindaco di Colonia alle donne della città, dopo gli abusi sessuali commessi da centinaia di arabi la notte del 31. Tra le altre cose si legge:
> "di non assumere in pubblico atteggiamenti che possano essere fraintesi da persone di culture altre (andere Kulturkreise)”."
> Decenni di rivendicazioni femminili alle ortiche... praticamente bisogna limitarsi per non dare l'occasione di essere stuprate da chi non è abituato alle nostre usanze.


Io sono rimasta sconcertata perché pare ci fossero testimoni alle violenze che in seguito hanno convinto le donne a denunciare ma non ho capito se nel mentre abbiano quanto meno chiamato le forze dell'ordine per impedire che tali violenze proseguissero per buona parte della notte
ultimo ma  non ultimo l'assoluta mancanza di controllo da parte delle forze dell'ordine in quella zona. 
Questa del sindaco non la sapevo, come aggiungere sale alla ferita più o meno. 
Praticamente le autorità ammettono di non essere capaci di mantenere ordine pubblico e quindi si appellano ai cittadini affinché limitino la loro libertà, mah.


----------



## Nobody (6 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta sconcertata perché pare ci fossero testimoni alle violenze che in seguito hanno convinto le donne a denunciare ma non ho capito se nel mentre abbiano quanto meno chiamato le forze dell'ordine per impedire che tali violenze proseguissero per buona parte della notte
> ultimo ma  non ultimo l'assoluta mancanza di controllo da parte delle forze dell'ordine in quella zona.
> Questa del sindaco non la sapevo, come aggiungere sale alla ferita più o meno.
> Praticamente le autorità ammettono di non essere capaci di mantenere ordine pubblico e quindi si appellano ai cittadini affinché limitino la loro libertà, mah.


A quanto pare le forze dell'ordine sono intervenute, ma erano così tanti gli abusi e così diffusi nella città che è stato impossibile fronteggiare adeguatamente la situazione.
Le dichiarazioni del sindaco sono inaccettabili, colpevolizza le donne che devono limitarsi per non offendere le altrui "sensibilità". Incredibile!


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Colonia: introdotto un codice di comportamento per le donne per evitare gli stupri[/h]         [h=2]Il  sindaco della città annuncia una serie di regole per evitare il  ripetersi delle violenze di Capodanno: vietato girare da sole e dare  confidenza agli stranieri



[/h]                                                          	            Luca Steinmann      - Mer, 06/01/2016 - 19:02                 







                                             L’amministrazione della città di *Colonia* ha annunciato che, a seguito delle violenze della *notte di Capodanno*,  introdurrà un codice di comportamento per le donne e le bambine per  scongiurare la possibilità che queste siano vittime di stupri o  violenze.









Ad annunciarlo è il sindaco della città *Henriette Reker*,  che si è riunita ieri con i massimi esponenti delle forze dell’ordine  locali, con i quali ha stabilito di introdurre nuove misure di sicurezza  e dichiarato lo stato d’emergenza. La decisione è stata presa dopo che,  durante la notte di San Silvestro, la stazione della città è caduta  sotto il controllo di circa mille persone di origine mediorientale, che  hanno importunato e derubato oltre 100 ragazze. “E’ importante prevenire questi incidenti” ha detto il sindaco.
Il  nuovo pacchetto sicurezza prevede anche l’introduzione di un codice di  comportamento al quale le donne si devono attenere. Esso verrà presto  reso disponibile su internet e le esorterà a mantenersi a “distanza  di sicurezza da persone dall’aspetto straniero, di non girare per le  strade da sole ma sempre in gruppo, di chiedere aiuto ai passanti in  caso di difficoltà, di informare immediatamente la polizia in caso  notino persone sospette e di non assumere in pubblico atteggiamenti che  possano essere fraintesi da persone di culture altre (andere  Kulturkreise)”.
Durante le celebrazioni del Carnevale, uno  degli eventi più celebri e tradizionali della città che si terrà a  febbraio, verrà aumentata la presenza delle forze dell’ordine sul  territorio, il cui compito principale sarà quello di monitorare le  persone che si ritiene possano agire nuovamente come a Capodanno. Un  occhio di riguardo verrà dato alle persone di origini mediorientali.
Il sindaco ha sottolineato che le misure introdotte non hanno alcuno sfondo razzista o xenofobo. “Non  tutti gli aggressori sono dei rifugiati giunti da poco in Germania.  Alcuni di loro erano già da tempo conosciuti alle forze dell’ordine. Se  alcuni richiedenti di asilo sono colpevoli verranno presi provvedimenti,  ma ciò non deve indurre a reazioni discriminatorie nei loro confronti”.
Heriette  Beck è da sempre un’attiva sostenitrice e fautrice delle politiche di  accoglienza dei migranti. Per questo lo scorso ottobre era stata  gravemente ferita da un estremista di destra, che l’aveva accoltellata  alla gola lasciandola in fin di vita per diverso tempo.






http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...mportamento-donne-evitare-stupri-1210539.html


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> A quanto pare le forze dell'ordine sono intervenute, ma erano così tanti gli abusi e così diffusi nella città che è stato impossibile fronteggiare adeguatamente la situazione.
> Le dichiarazioni del sindaco sono inaccettabili, colpevolizza le donne che devono limitarsi per non offendere le altrui "sensibilità". Incredibile!


Mi dispiace che sia una donna soprattutto


----------



## Nobody (6 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che sia una donna soprattutto


Non lo sapevo, ma non mi meraviglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo, ma non mi meraviglia.


A me si in realtà. Comunque da quel che viene fuori sembra che Colonia abbia seri problemi di sicurezza


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Colonia, gli immigrati dopo le violenze: "Da qui non potete cacciarci, ci ha invitati Frau Merkel"*

*"Persone  di origine straniera hanno lanciato molotov". In un rapporto choc gli  agenti di Colonia smascherano le violenze degli immigrati: "Capodanno  fuori controllo". Ed emerge tutta l'arroganza degli stranieri nei  confronti delle forze dell'ordine



*

Andrea Indini      - Gio, 07/01/2016 - 15:40                 

                                             Il caos e il clima di violenza della notte di Capodanno, a *Colonia*, dove un centinaio di donne indifese sono state aggredite, molestate e derubate da un migliaio di *immigrati* ubriachi, avrebbero potuto "anche provocare dei morti". 









Il rapporto choc della polizia tedesca, di cui la _Bild_  pubblica alcuni stralci, svela senza più ombra di dubbio le gravissime  colpe degli immigrati che la notte di San Silvestro hanno tenuto in  ostaggio Colonia. Nel dossier si descrivono fra l'altro gli attacchi con  bottiglie molotov e oggetti contundenti contro la polizia a cui è stato  del tutto "impossibile" identificare gli aggressori delle* violenze* denunciate da donne in lacrime a fatti ormai avvenuti.
Mentre  il bilancio dei sospettati sale a sedici, le donne che hanno denunciato  di essere state aggredite nella notte di San Silvestro sono già 121.  Due terzi delle denunce riguardano anche molestie sessuali. In due casi,  invece, si tratta di *stupro* vero e proprio. I  principali sospettati non sono ancora stati identificati per nome, ma  gli inquirenti li avrebbero già chiaramente riconosciuti attraverso le  immagini video. Per vittime e testimoni oculari gli aggressori erano per  lo più di origine nordafricana e araba. "Se emergesse che fra i responsabili ci sono anche dei *richiedenti asilo* - ha assicurato il ministro della Giustizia Heiko Maas - questi potrebbero essere espulsi". Anche per la cancelliera *Angela Merkel* è necessario trarre estese conseguenze da quanto accaduto. "Ad esempio - ha detto - dobbiamo valutare se finora sia stato fatto abbastanza per le espulsioni di stranieri macchiatisi di *reati*".










Nel  rapporto della polizia di Colonia ci sono, poi, le voci provocatorie di  alcuni immigrati. Voci che provano il fallimento delle politiche  buoniste della cancelliera. Ascoltarle è un ulteriore affondo a tutte  quelle donne che, durante i festeggiamenti di *Capodanno*, sono state molestate e aggredite. "Sono  siriano - ha urlato in faccia un profugo a un agente che lo aveva  fermato - dovete trattarmi bene, mi ha invitato Frau Merkel". Un altro straniero, dopo aver stracciato il permesso di soggiorno "con un ghigno", ha sfidato il poliziotto deridendolo: "Non puoi farmi niente. Ne prendo un altro domani".  Anche se non vi è alcun collegamento con i drammatici fatti di Colonia,  a Weil am Rhein quattro siriani sono stati arrestati per aver  violentato due adolescenti la vigilia di Capodanno. Le ragazze si  trovavano nell'appartamento di uno degli immigrati quando sono arrivati  il fratello 15enne e altri due 14enni e la situazione è degenerata. Le  giovani sono state ripetutamente stuprate, per tutta la notte.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...izia-poteva-pure-scapparci-morto-1210920.html


----------



## oro.blu (8 Gennaio 2016)

...pensate, si è saputo solo 5 giorni dopo i fatti, nella grande Germania, sempre pronta a criticare l'Italia per la sua incapacità...
Questo dovrebbe far pensare a noi Italiani che non siamo inferiori come gli altri popoli vogliono farci sentire, quando non riusciamo a tener sotto controllo gli immigrati che sbarcano (o che andiamo a salvare perché non anneghino) nelle nostre coste.
Mi dispiace per tutti quegli immigrati che veramente scappano da miseria e guerra e sono brave persone, *perché sono convinta che ce ne sono. *Ma dovremmo essere più severi con tutti, non dare loro soldi e vita facile subito. Pensate quando gli italiani "scappavano" in America, Canada o Belgio....
L'Europa dovrebbe essere più unita in questo. Sappiamo dove sbarcano o quali confini cercano di varcare, se il paese che si trova ad "accoglierli" per primo resta solo, le conseguenze sono queste, passa chiunque e poi non siamo più in grado di controllarli.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...pensate, si è saputo solo 5 giorni dopo i fatti, nella grande Germania, sempre pronta a criticare l'Italia per la sua incapacità...
> Questo dovrebbe far pensare a noi Italiani che non siamo inferiori come gli altri popoli vogliono farci sentire, quando non riusciamo a tener sotto controllo gli immigrati che sbarcano (o che andiamo a salvare perché non anneghino) nelle nostre coste.
> Mi dispiace per tutti quegli immigrati che veramente scappano da miseria e guerra e sono brave persone, *perché sono convinta che ce ne sono. *Ma dovremmo essere più severi con tutti, non dare loro soldi e vita facile subito. Pensate quando gli italiani "scappavano" in America, Canada o Belgio....
> L'Europa dovrebbe essere più unita in questo. Sappiamo dove sbarcano o quali confini cercano di varcare, se il paese che si trova ad "accoglierli" per primo resta solo, le conseguenze sono queste, passa chiunque e poi non siamo più in grado di controllarli.


Aspetta però. Che noi per anni abbiamo gestito col culo il flusso immigratorio venuto dalle coste è vero.
Non confondiamo UN EPISODIO IN UNA CITTÀ dove effettivamente c'è un problema di gestione di comunità extracomunitarie, con uno stato come il nostro che per anni ha bellamente sputato in faccia a qualsiasi norma europea riguardo i diritti acquisiti di persone che tra i tanti che arrivano richiedono asilo politico. Per non parlare del resto degli immigrati che viene prima tenuto per giorni in strutture inadeguate e poi sballottati in paesi del Nord Italia senza un preciso programma di gestione degli individui...
Noi dagli altri Stati possiamo solo imparare, qui di cose degne ne abbiam fatte pochine...


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Aspetta però. Che noi per anni abbiamo gestito col culo il flusso immigratorio venuto dalle coste è vero.
> Non confondiamo UN EPISODIO IN UNA CITTÀ dove effettivamente c'è un problema di gestione di comunità extracomunitarie, con uno stato come il nostro che per anni ha bellamente sputato in faccia a qualsiasi norma europea riguardo i diritti acquisiti di persone che tra i tanti che arrivano richiedono asilo politico. Per non parlare del resto degli immigrati che viene prima tenuto per giorni in strutture inadeguate e poi sballottati in paesi del Nord Italia senza un preciso programma di gestione degli individui...
> Noi dagli altri Stati possiamo solo imparare, *qui di cose degne ne abbiam fatte pochine*...


Riferito ai politici o a chi sta in mare per dodici ore filate ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Riferito ai politici o a chi sta in mare per dodici ore filate ?


Ovviamente non me la prendo mica con chi giocoforza deve gestire l'emergenza con mezzi inadeguati, malpagati e oberati di lavoro...
Ma con chi permette certi scempi, e la politica e lo specchio di una società. I fili li comandano altri, dovremmo essere noi quelli che li spiazzano, ma diventa un discorso ben più complesso...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

L'uomo sopra la donna, Allah sopra l'uomo. La morale terra terra che sta sotto questi brutali comportamenti. Che si ripetono nelle loro varianti nei simpatici paesi da cui provengono questi personaggi. Basta vedere le vessazioni (oltretutto legali) a cui sono sottoposte le donne.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Il sindaco di Colonia ammette: "Sottovalutato il fenomeno"[/h]         [h=2]Henriette Reker: "Non abbiamo capito quante persone venissero in Germania per restare"



[/h]                                                          	            Chiara Sarra      - Ven, 08/01/2016 - 10:24                 







                                             Dopo il Capodanno di violenze,* Henriette Reker* si era limitata a "punire" le donne con un vademecum di consigli come "non uscire da sole", "non assumere atteggiamenti che possono essere fraintesi" o "star lontano dagli sconosciuti". 









Ma ora il sindaco di *Colonia*, aggredita da uno xenofobo prima della sua elezione, deve ammettere di aver fallito. "Il modello di integrazione tedesco è in evoluzione", dice in un'intervista al _Corriere della Sera_,  "Abbiamo realizzato troppo tardi di non aver colto le dimensioni del  fenomeno. Non abbiamo capito quante persone venissero in Germania per  restare". 
La Reker punta anche il dito contro la* polizia* "dalla quale mi aspetto una forte autocritica". E aggiunge che "finora  non ha potuto fornirmi elementi concreti sull’identità e la nazionalità  dei responsabili". Il tutto nonostante un rapporto parli di aggressori  stranieri e immigrati. "L’aggressione ha provocato un profondo  disorientamento nella società ma ricordiamo che la nostra città conta un  milione di abitanti e ospita in pace 100 mila persone di altra  provenienza, in gran parte di *religione musulmana*",  precisa però il sindaco, "Ogni giorno lavoriamo a un buon vivere  insieme, concentrandoci su quello che ci unisce e non su ciò che ci  divide".
E sul *codice di comportamento* aggiunge: "Ho  pronunciato quelle parole nel corso di una lunga conferenza stampa,  nella quale ho fatto il punto sulle misure straordinarie concordate con  la polizia", si smarca, "In quel contesto la prevenzione del crimine era  un tema tra tanti e mi sono richiamata alle raccomandazioni sulla  sicurezza per le donne già elaborate dall’amministrazione comunale.  Quando poi mi è stato chiesto di portare un esempio concreto, ho fatto  quello. Non c’era alcun collegamento diretto con gli eventi di Capodanno".
Infine un appello ad *Angela Merkel*: "Ci  aspettiamo che metta a disposizione fondi sufficienti ad approfondire  l’integrazione", dice, "Governo federale e Länder devono aiutare  finanziariamente i Comuni a garantire ai profughi sistemazione e  condizioni di vita adeguate".





http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/sindaco-colonia-ammette-sottovalutato-fenomeno-1211220.html


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Il sindaco di Colonia ammette: "Sottovalutato il fenomeno"*
> 
> *Henriette Reker: "Non abbiamo capito quante persone venissero in Germania per restare"
> 
> ...


e certo, è sempre colpa della polizia... qua ormai non si contano le aggressioni ai vigili, che ogni tanto provano a far rispettare le leggi più elementari. Ma chiaramente è colpa loro. Da poco vicino a casa mia hanno cacciato in gola a forza un ciondolo con crocefisso ad una signora di 50 anni, ferendola seriamente. Ma anche lì è colpa della polizia.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'uomo sopra la donna, Allah sopra l'uomo. La morale terra terra che sta sotto questi brutali comportamenti. Che si ripetono nelle loro varianti nei simpatici paesi da cui provengono questi personaggi. Basta vedere le vessazioni (oltretutto legali) a cui sono sottoposte le donne.


E oggi, a fianco questo articolo riguardo quanto accaduto in germania,  ho letto della nuova legge dello stato islamico in Iraq. Alle neonate verrà reciso il clitoride e la madre che si rifiuta verrà picchiata e punita  (e la figlia verrà operata comunque,  di forza ).
Questa è la nuova legge.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E oggi, a fianco questo articolo riguardo quanto accaduto in germania,  ho letto della nuova legge dello stato islamico in Iraq. Alle neonate verrà reciso il clitoride e la madre che si rifiuta verrà picchiata e punita  (e la figlia verrà operata comunque,  di forza ).
> Questa è la nuova legge.


non è una nuova legge.   l'infibulazione è una tradizione precoranica, che ovviamente nel Daesh è elevata all'ennesima potenza.

semmai è da commentare l'art.177 del codice penale  tedesco.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E oggi, a fianco questo articolo riguardo quanto accaduto in germania,  ho letto della nuova legge dello stato islamico in Iraq. *Alle neonate verrà reciso il clitoride e la madre che si rifiuta verrà picchiata e punita  (e la figlia verrà operata comunque,  di forza ).*
> Questa è la nuova legge.


Ecco, appunto. La donna in quella cultura vale poco o nulla, moltissimi diritti le sono negati addirittura per legge dello stato (che spesso coincide con quella teologica). Però ho l'impressione che questa verità sia scomoda da dire. E' più facile dare le colpe alla polizia di turno... che qualche colpa l'avrà pure magari, ma che non è certo causa del problema.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Donne molestate a Colonia. Arrestati 18 profughi[/h]         [h=2]La polizia tedesca ha arrestato oggi 31 sospetti. Tra questi anche 18 profughi richiedenti asilo



[/h]                                                          	            Nico Di Giuseppe      - Ven, 08/01/2016 - 12:17                 







                                             Ad una settimana esatta dalle violenze contro centinaia di *donne* a* Colonia *la notte di *Capodanno *la polizia tedesca ha *arrestato* oggi 31 sospetti. 














Tra questi anche 18 *profughi* richiedenti asilo, un elemento destinato a mettere in difficoltà la cancelliera *Angela Merkel *e la sua politica delle porte aperte ai profughi.
La  destra dell'Afd ed anche gli stessi Cristiano Sociali della Csu, il  partito bavarese cugino della Cdu di Merkel, sono sempre stati molto  critici con la posizione della cancelliera.
Intanto, in una  lettera aperta al premier olandese Mark Rutte, il leader del partito Pvv  Geert Wilders commenta l'ondata di molestie alle donne a Colonia la  notte di Capodanno parlando di "terrorismo e jihad sessuale" e invita a  "chiudere subito i confini" del Paese e a iniziare "a de-islamizzare  l'Olanda". Wilders ricorda che da anni le "violenze sessuali di  non-Occidentali" sono una piaga in Svezia e Norvegia e afferma: "Questo  sta venendo verso di noi ora".





http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...zia-tedesca-ha-arrestato-oggi-31-1211234.html


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco.  Da immigrati accolti dovrebbero essere grati dei servizi che la Germania dispone verso di loro e invece guarda in po'...


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

Guarda che di gente definibile migrante per asilo politico o anche assimilabile a te o Cacciottina lì in mezzo ce ne sta una frazione quasi trascurabile.

questi sono in Germania (e non solo lì) per altri motivi.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Aspetta però. Che noi per anni abbiamo gestito col culo il flusso immigratorio venuto dalle coste è vero.
> Non confondiamo UN EPISODIO IN UNA CITTÀ dove effettivamente c'è un problema di gestione di comunità extracomunitarie, con uno stato come il nostro che per anni ha bellamente sputato in faccia a qualsiasi norma europea riguardo i diritti acquisiti di persone che tra i tanti che arrivano richiedono asilo politico. Per non parlare del resto degli immigrati che viene prima tenuto per giorni in strutture inadeguate e poi sballottati in paesi del Nord Italia senza un preciso programma di gestione degli individui...
> Noi dagli altri Stati possiamo solo imparare, qui di cose degne ne abbiam fatte pochine...


mi dispiace non sono d'accordo


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> mi dispiace non sono d'accordo


Ecco ci mancavi pure tu [emoji23] 
Va che oggi sono permaloso, quindi non è aria...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> mi dispiace non sono d'accordo





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco ci mancavi pure tu [emoji23]
> Va che oggi sono permaloso, quindi non è aria...


The winner is Ryo !!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> The winner is Ryo !!!!! :rotfl:


fiamma, con oro posso permettermelo, è la mia sorellina [emoji4]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> fiamma, con oro posso permettermelo, è la mia sorellina [emoji4]


io rido della sequenza


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io rido della sequenza


[emoji23] 
No è meglio che specifico, qui son convinti che voglio davvero diventare il nuovo JB [emoji33]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23]
> No è meglio che specifico, qui son convinti che voglio davvero diventare il nuovo JB [emoji33]


Ma va la', figurati !!!


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Colonia, dopo le violenze di massa sospeso il capo della polizia locale[/h]         [h=2]Wolfgang Albers ha ribadito di non sentirsi responsabile di quanto avvenuto. Il ministero lo ha messo in congedo temporaneo



[/h]                                                          	            Lucio Di Marzo      - Ven, 08/01/2016 - 17:09                 







                                             Proseguono le indagini sui fatti di Capodanno a *Colonia*. Trentuno persone sono state arrestate oggi, tra di esse diciotto profughi, accusati per ora di furto e lesioni corporali. 














Non ci sono infatti sospettati per le  violenze sessuali di massa. Ci sono invece conseguenze per i vertici  delle forze dell'ordine.
Wolfgang Albers, 60enne *capo della polizia*  della città tedesca, è stato sollevato dall'incarico dopo le critiche  arrivate nei giorni scorsi sulla gestione delle aggressioni. Un  pensionamento anticipato di cui parla una fonte del governo alla _Reuters_,  informando della decisione del ministero dell'Interno del Land Nord  Reno-Westfalia, in attesa che arrivi una comunicazione ufficiale.
Una  nota diffusa dalla polizia il primo gennaio assicurava che gli eventi  della notte di Capodanno a Colonia si erano svolti "in modo pacifico".  Albers aveva ribadito di non sentirsi responsabile per quanto accaduto e  oggi gli è stato comunicato il congedo temporaneo dal suo incarico.
Diversa la valutazione del primo cittadino di Colonia, che oggi, in un'intervista al _Corriere della Sera_,  ha parlato di un modello di accoglienza, quello tedesco delle porte  aperte, che ha fallito, puntando il dito proprio contro la polizia e  aggiungendo di aspettarsi dai vertici "una forte autocritica".

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/colonia-violenze-massa-sospeso-capo-polizia-1211350.html


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma va la', figurati !!!


Non mi ci vedi? 
Intanto trollo che è una meraviglia. 
Vado OT praticamente sempre (anche adesso [emoji23]  ) e con la dea è guerra, devo solo imparare qualche insulto colorito ed è fatta [emoji41]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non mi ci vedi?
> Intanto trollo che è una meraviglia.
> Vado OT praticamente sempre (anche adesso [emoji23]  ) e con la dea è guerra, devo solo imparare qualche insulto colorito ed è fatta [emoji41]


l'OT qui è la norma non mi ricordo un 3D di più di 2 pagine che non sia andato OT 
Ma no!!! devi distinguerti, non emulare


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l'OT qui è la norma non mi ricordo un 3D di più di 2 pagine che non sia andato OT
> Ma no!!! devi distinguerti, non emulare


brava [emoji4] 
Dai già mi distinguo [emoji6] 
Sono quello tutto lolloso e bacini [emoji23]


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco ci mancavi pure tu [emoji23]
> Va che oggi sono permaloso, quindi non è aria...


Lo sai che sono lapidaria nelle mie convinzioni ...
Non per questo significa che ti bastono


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo sai che sono lapidaria nelle mie condizioni ...
> Non per questo significa che ti bastono


buongiorno anche a te [emoji8]


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> buongiorno anche a te [emoji8]


:abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2016)

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/16_ge...no-fae05c5a-b698-11e5-9dd6-8570df72b203.shtml


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...rittore_algerino_daoud-130973948/?ref=HREC1-6


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Colonia, un altro stupro: profugo minorenne violenta una 22enne*

Nella città di *Colonia*, ancora scossa dalle violenze di Capodannno, si sono registrate nuove denunce per *molestie sessuali* e uno stupro su una 22enne per mano di un immigrato afgano.










Nel Comune tedesco, dove da ieri sera si festeggia il tradizionale  Weiberfastnacht, il "giovedì grasso delle donne", sono stati denunciati  22 reati sessuali. Nel corso dei festeggiamenti in maschera all'ombra  del Duomo della città renana, una ragazza di 22 anni è stata vittima di  stupro. La versione online del quotidiano_ Bild _rivela che subito dopo la denuncia è stato fermato dalla polizia un profugo *afgano *di  17 anni. La ragazza sarebbe stata avvicinata alle 3 del mattino. Il  molestatore l'avrebbe bloccata e le avrebbe mostrato materiale  pornografico sul cellulare. Secondo quanto riferisce una portavoce delle  forze dell'ordine al giornale, il ragazzo si è poi avventato su di lei,  picchiandola fino a farle perdere i sensi. Appena rinvenuta, la vittima  ha capito essere stata anche violentata.
Non è un caso isolato. Durante le festa anche una reporter belga sostiene di essere stata "palpeggiata e molestata davanti alle telecamere".  Nonostante la cittadina fosse blindata da 2500 agenti si sono anche  registrare 224 denunce per lesioni corporali e danneggiamento di  oggetti. Ben 11 poliziotti sono stati feriti. Mentre 180 persone sono  state temporaneamente fermate.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...igrato-minorenne-violenta-22enne-1220821.html


----------

